# offshore outfits?



## kenshin (Dec 30, 2013)

The yaks now upto spec for offshore however I only have bream gear at the moment, what outfits do you guys run when going offshore? Obvious targets snapper, salmon, dhuies, mulloway ect and perhaps a trolling/jigging outfit if I ever win the mackie lottery

Fishing in and around perth, wa


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Shimano T-curve and stradic 4000-6000 with 30lb braid


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I usually take a couple of 2-4kg outfits with one dedicated to live bait/squid catching duties & the other for throwing smaller lures. Salmon, snapper & bonito are much more fun on the light gear.
Also take a couple of 30lb outfits. A jigging rod that doubles for trolling & live baits and another rod for casting larger lures. Some people go heavier but I can't see myself being able to take advantage of the extra drag pressure.


----------

